# Any advice on seat bone pain?



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all! So I'm hoping that someone out there might have some helpful advice or knowledge for me. Recently I have been experiencing severe seat bone pain when I ride. I noticed this happening maybe 6 to 8 months ago, however it was not as severe as it is now and it only occurred if I took a few days off from riding and then went away after getting back in my riding routine. Now it's excruciating pain every time I ride, which is getting very discouraging. I don't think it's my saddle or my horse because it happens in english saddles, western saddles, and on different horses. I currently ride five or six days a week, I'm 19 and in relatively good shape. One more bit of possibly useful information is that I had a bad case pneumonia close to the end of may, the worst of it was 3 weeks and it took about 3 months before I felt like I could really breathe again. Any bit of info or advice would really be appreciated!!!


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

This may be a long shot but it sounds a lot like the pain I used to get which turned out to be sciatica. Mine was nothing to do with horse or saddle but an injury I obtained many years ago (20 years in fact) that just flared up all of a sudden.

May be worth seeing a Doctor.

Hope you get to the 'bottom' of it. Pardon the pun 

XxX


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I've had this. In my case it was definitely due to an old, worn-out saddle. Maybe if one saddle is bruising you and you're riding six days a week, you're not getting time to heal between rides and so every saddle is hurting.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It colud be the psoas muscle in spasm that runs down the back of your pelvis and crosses over to the top of your leg. The pain originates in the lower back altho that's not where the pain is. An exercise I do for this is to slouch in a chair, knees apart and try to make my belly button touch my spine. 30 seconds and I get relief. The main cause is sitting, either riding, and or at the computer, sewing, etc.


----------



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been hearing sciatica flying around a lot when I've been talking to people about it, so it sounds like it's worth looking into a bit more. I made an apppointment for the doctor next week so I'll mention that. Thank you for all of the responses!


----------

